

Show HN: Fast English Editing - Editing for Non-native Speakers - paulrosenzweig
https://fastenglishediting.com/

======
ryan_j_naughton
Very cool, Paul. I think for it to really be successful you need a system to
match the right reviewers/editors to the papers and create a more structured
editing processing. An analogy is how github has provided a very functional
set of tools to comment on pull requests that facilitate more productive
collaboration.

I have been thinking about an idea somewhat related to this.: Unit tests for
academic papers to ensure reproducibility.

There is a chronic problem in social science research (and I'm sure medical
and other scientific research as well) where the data goes through many
transformations and sets of analysis. Much of this is manually done and not
reproducible.

My idea would be to enforce a constraint where you provide the script, the
input, and the expected output and it validates this for all data
transformation processes.

I didn't know you left Braintree and went to China. Let's catch up soon.

------
elviejo
Precisely this week.. I was whishing for this service. Do you think you could
provide service for academic papers?

~~~
paulrosenzweig
Haha actually this is a side project for me. My main startup does exactly this
for academic papers. The one catch is that we're focused on medical papers in
China for the moment. What field are you interested in?

------
paulrosenzweig
Hey HN, OP here. I'd really appreciate any general feedback on this. I also
have a few specific questions which I'll leave as replies to this comment.

~~~
nodata
My colleague may have a use for this. I'm not sure how the cost can be passed
onto the client though.

It's difficult to use your service because there is a fee in the way of
testing it. What about adding a few examples of your work?

Do you plan to add Paypal integration for people not happy giving a site they
have not heard of their credit card info?

~~~
paulrosenzweig
No offense taken that a site launched four minutes ago doesn't have your
trust!

I'm using Stripe, which sends your details directly from your browser to their
server. No plans to add Paypal right now.

I'd be happy to generate an invoice for you if you think you it could help you
use this with client work. Feel free to email me at hi@fastenglishediting.com

